# Cheapo "GoPro"



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I could have swore I started a thread on here a few weeks back about a punt I'd taken on one of these "knock-off" GoPros.... Well, not knock off, but you know, the cheaper alternatives.

Anyway, I have a Hero 4 Black, but wanted another GoPro (or similar) camera to mount to the outside of the car for our trip later this year.

For £35, I managed to pick this up:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-wide...UTF8&qid=1528103876&sr=8-1&keywords=tecevo+4k

Finally finished my review of this camera against the Hero 4 Black.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers for this chap, this was the exact thing I was wanting to know for taking a cheap water proof camera on our next family holiday. I've noticed the Hero session, the little black go pro is coming down in price now though. Would you say it's more worth while spending the extra £60 or so on one of those instead?


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice review! helped me make my mind up on which to purchase  i think the cheapo version does exactly what i would need it to do.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Cheers for this chap, this was the exact thing I was wanting to know for taking a cheap water proof camera on our next family holiday. I've noticed the Hero session, the little black go pro is coming down in price now though. Would you say it's more worth while spending the extra £60 or so on one of those instead?


TBH yes. I was looking at a Session before getting this (it was actually SWMBO who spotted the deal). I'll be getting a session anyway, mainly because it'll have better in-camera stability and higher frame rates.



Sam6er said:


> Very nice review! helped me make my mind up on which to purchase  i think the cheapo version does exactly what i would need it to do.


Glad it helped.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Has same dilemma a while ago and went with the el cheapo version largely because i just won't use it very much.
It is decent quality and has for the most part spent its time in a cupboard so i was totally justified with spending 35 quid as oppose to hundreds lol


----------

